# Autumn Leaves but it's Lofi Neo Soul



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey guys!

Here's a quick arrangement of mine with TABs on screen. Hope you'll find it useful 






Let me know if you guys liked it!

Have a nice weekend


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

Sounds really cool, thanks for sharing! 
...and thanks for the tabs: I will be learning it this weekend!


----------

